# Tabacalera Perdomo Cigar Event



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Tabacalera Perdomo Cigar Event
Saturday May 13, 2006 12pm - 8pm 
Nick Perdomo will be present for this event and we will also have a cigar roller at our store.

We will offer the following specials during the Tabacalera Perdomo event: Buy 3 Cigars Get 1 Perdomo ESV 91 Cigar Free or Buy a Box and Get 10 Free ESV 91 Cigars.

We will also raffle off a beautiful Perdomo humidor at the event.

http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com/cigar_events_calendar.htm


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Wooo, Maarit...that's a week earlier than the orignal date of 5/20 which I couldn't make because of my brother's wedding...however, 5/13 will find me there...


----------

